# <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>



## R0O0O0KY (3 يوليو 2008)

*إذا كان رقـم موبايلك..ينتهــــــــــي :​


بــ (0) : وحيد​ 

بــ (1) : اناني​ 

بــ (2) : إجتماعي​
بــ (3) :محبــوب​
بــ (4) : دلوع​ 

بــ (5) : سعيد​ 

بــ (6) : نشيط​ 

بــ (7) : كريم​ 

بــ (8) : حسود​ 

بــ (9) : ناجح​


رقـــــم موبايلك بينتهى بأنهى رقم من دول؟:hlp:​ *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*




> بــ (1) : اناني​



اااااااااااخص عليك يا روكى :t26:

بقى انا كده... :t7::t7:​


----------



## emy (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



> بــ (1) : اناني​


_رقم موبيلى بينتهى بده _

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

بــ (3) :محبــوب
*أتمنى اكون فعلا كده .....ميرررررسى يا روووووووكى وربنا يبارك حياتك .*
*ينقل للعام .*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

ممممممم.... انا كدة اعتبر 
بــ (1) : اناني
و
بــ (3) :محبــوب

ومتسألنيش ازاى ابقى انانى ومحبوب فى نفس الوقت


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

*


			بــ (2) : إجتماعي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا بجد 
انا اجتماعية اوىىىىىىىى​*


----------



## amjad-ri (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*




> بــ (4) : دلوع



yes​


----------



## meraa (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

ب 5 سعيد 
بس بصراحة انا مش دايما كده بس اتمنى اكون سعيدة على طول 
ميرسى الموضوع 
​


----------



## فونتالولو (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
انا بقي بنتهي برقم 8 بس بجد انا مش كده _


----------



## الانبا ونس (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

*3

محبوب

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



marmar_maroo قال:


> اااااااااااخص عليك يا روكى :t26:
> 
> بقى انا كده... :t7::t7:​



*لالا يا مرمر حاش و ماش

دا انتى ابو كدة
هههههههههه

لالا طبعا يا مرمر حاولى تغيرى نمرتك بقى لحسن منظرك بقى وحش اوى الصراحة:smil15:*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



emy قال:


> _رقم موبيلى بينتهى بده _
> 
> ​



*حتى انتى كمان يا أيمى

حاولى تغيرى النمرة بقى لحسن دة المنتدى كلو عرف انك انانية كدة:fun_lol:*​


----------



## سيزار (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

هههههههههههههههههههههه احيك كتير على الموضوع دا

طيب الى معهوشى موبيل يعمل ايه .. يا خد صفر صح يبقى انا وحيد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



dona nabil قال:


> بــ (3) :محبــوب
> *أتمنى اكون فعلا كده .....ميرررررسى يا روووووووكى وربنا يبارك حياتك .*
> *ينقل للعام .*



*انتى فعلا كدة يا دونا بالاخص فى المنتدى

متغيريش نمرة التلفون بقى
هههههههه

شكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> ممممممم.... انا كدة اعتبر
> بــ (1) : اناني
> و
> بــ (3) :محبــوب
> ...



*هههههههههههههه

بتحصل فى أحسن الشبكات
هههههههه

حاول بس تغير نمرتك الاولى و كل حيبقى تمامـــ :t30:

شكرا لمرورك يا أكستريم*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> فعلا بجد
> انا اجتماعية اوىىىىىىىى​*




*واضح يا رفيقة جيلان انك كدة:smile02

متغيريش النمرة بس أبقى اشحنى الرصيد بلاش موضوع الرنات دة

الناس قـرفـت
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



amjad-ri قال:


> yes​



*OK MR. AMJAD

Thanks for your reply:66:*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



meraa قال:


> ب 5 سعيد
> بس بصراحة انا مش دايما كده بس اتمنى اكون سعيدة على طول
> ميرسى الموضوع
> ​



*يارب دائما تكونى سعيدة يا ميرا

اوعى تغيرى النمرة بقىleasantr

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> انا بقي بنتهي برقم 8 بس بجد انا مش كده _



*ههههههههههههه

مش كدة اية بقى ما خلاص  

يا ساتر يا ساتر

أقولك على نصيحة

ولـــــــعــى فى النمرة  او ارمى السيم كارد تحت اى عربية و انتى ماشية
هههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك يا فونتالولو:yahoo:*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *3
> 
> محبوب
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة​*



*لا كدة النمرة تمــــــام

متغيرهاش بقى:fun_lol:

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا أنبا ونس:new6:*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



سيزار قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه احيك كتير على الموضوع دا
> 
> طيب الى معهوشى موبيل يعمل ايه .. يا خد صفر صح يبقى انا وحيد
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




*هههههههههههههههههههه

أهم حاجة ماشى بكارت ميناتل طيب؟!:smil15:

للاسف يا سيزار حتى الصفر مش حتقدر تاخدة:new6:

انتة كدة ممكن تاخد

الرقم الذى طلبتة خارج نطاق الخدمة.. .. منفضلك حاول الاتصال فى وقت لاحــــق
هههههههههههه


ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا سيزار و ربنا معاك بقى:fun_lol:*​


----------



## جيلان (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

*


r0o0o0ky قال:



واضح يا رفيقة جيلان انك كدة:smile02

متغيريش النمرة بس أبقى اشحنى الرصيد بلاش موضوع الرنات دة

الناس قـرفـت
هههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ليه فاكرنى زيك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *لالا يا مرمر حاش و ماش
> 
> دا انتى ابو كدة
> هههههههههه
> ...



بقى كده... :act23:

ده انت هتشوف منى ايام ياد ياروكى :nunu0000::nunu0000: ههههه

لا مش هغير بقى :gy0000: وبعدين معرفناش انتى كمان بتنتهى برقم ايه ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



marmar_maroo قال:


> بقى كده... :act23:
> 
> ده انت هتشوف منى ايام ياد ياروكى :nunu0000::nunu0000: ههههه
> 
> لا مش هغير بقى :gy0000: وبعدين معرفناش انتى كمان بتنتهى برقم ايه ​



*ههههههههههه

انتى الخسرانة يا انانية:a63:
هههههه

لا مهو انتى متعرفيش 

انا الى عامل الموضوع فمن حقى عدم الاجابة على هذا السؤال الا فى وجود المحامى بتاعى
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## borma (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

انا   7    كريم        الى حد ما


----------



## Esther (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

كده يا روكى طب انا رقم 1 يعنى انا انانيه 
مااااااااااااااااااااااشى 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



borma قال:


> انا   7    كريم        الى حد ما



*لا كدة تمام يا بورما:t33:

ميرسى لمرورك*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



Esther قال:


> كده يا روكى طب انا رقم 1 يعنى انا انانيه
> مااااااااااااااااااااااشى
> هههههههههههههههههه




*هههههههههههههههه

المنتدى كلو انانى ولا اية :new6:

معلش يا أسزر حاولى تغيرى انمرة أحسنلك و أعدى المحاولة:fun_lol:

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل و نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

بــ (4) : دلوع

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بزمتك روكى
ينفع زعيم غلاسة ويبقى دلوع
معلش بهوأمنك الموضوع وخيرها فى غيرها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



وليم تل قال:


> بــ (4) : دلوع
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بزمتك روكى
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه

لا مــتجيــش الصراحة يا وليم:smil12:

لازم تغير أسم الحزب بتاعك يا تغير الرقم و تجيب من الاخر

ههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا وليم و نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا مــتجيــش الصراحة يا وليم:smil12:
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا الحزب ولا الرقم روكى
يبقى نعمل ديليت لموضوعك ونريح نفسنا    :gy0000:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



وليم تل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا الحزب ولا الرقم روكى
> يبقى نعمل ديليت لموضوعك ونريح نفسنا    :gy0000:



*ههههههههههههههههههه

بقى دى أخرتها يا وليم:budo:

دانا الى بنصحك لحسن كدة بقى منظرك وحش ادام اعضاء الحزب و انتة رئيس حزب قد الدنيا :smile02

تقدر تقولى دلوقتى ازاى بقى اعضاء الحزب حيئتمنوك على الغلاسة فى عدم وجودهم:a63::a63:*​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بقى دى أخرتها يا وليم:budo:
> 
> ...







ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لية كدة حبيب قلبى روكى
ما كان بلاش تجيب سيرة الحزب
وقلنا ديليت للموضوع وخلاص
هو يعنى لازم نفجرة عشان ترتاح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه[/CENTER]

:bomb:  :a82:   :t14:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



وليم تل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لية كدة حبيب قلبى روكى
> ما كان بلاش تجيب سيرة الحزب
> وقلنا ديليت للموضوع وخلاص
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه

لالا خلاص المسامح كريم احنا فينا من دبابات:vava:
هههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا وليم:ura1:*​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (11 يوليو 2008)

بــ (2) : إجتماعي​
*طيب دى حاجة كويسة جدااااا

ميرسى يا روكى على الموضوع الجميل دة​*


----------



## Esther (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

كده يا روكى تنصحنى انى اغير الرقم 
دا انا ما صدقت انى حفظته 
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس انا نفسى اعرف انت اخرك كام


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> بــ (2) : إجتماعي​
> *طيب دى حاجة كويسة جدااااا
> 
> ميرسى يا روكى على الموضوع الجميل دة​*



*لا كدة مية مية يا بنبوع متغيريش بالرقم دة :yahoo:

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا بنبوع و نورتى الموضوع:smil12:*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



Esther قال:


> كده يا روكى تنصحنى انى اغير الرقم
> دا انا ما صدقت انى حفظته
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> بس انا نفسى اعرف انت اخرك كام



*ههههههههههههههههههه

انا بقى أخر رقمى بــ (3) محبــوب  :yahoo:*​


----------



## *malk (12 يوليو 2008)

*بــ (1) : اناني*

*انصحك يا روكى تتاكد من المعلومة دى كويس والا*

*العواقب هتكون سيئة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



> بــ (9) : ناجح


 
دا انا ميرسي يا روكي
اتمني فعلا اكون كدا في كل حاجه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *بقى دى أخرتها يا وليم:budo:*​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا روكي العب في حته تانيه غير دي :999:
احنا واثقين في الزعيم وعارفينه كويس قوي :smil12:
بس اخرج انت منها :t32:
 وشوفلك منطقه تانيه تلعب فيها غيرنا
دا احنا برضه حزب الغلاسه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اي خدمه يا زعيم احنا وراك اهو​


----------



## Esther (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

كان لازم يا روكى تكون اخرك 3 لانك فعلا محبوب من الكل


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



keky قال:


> *بــ (1) : اناني*
> 
> *انصحك يا روكى تتاكد من المعلومة دى كويس والا*
> 
> *العواقب هتكون سيئة*



*ههههههههههههههههههههه

للاسف يا كيكى أتأكدت من الرقم فعلا و تأريبا كدة العيب فيكى مش فى الرقم:fun_lol:
ههههههههه

أنصحك بتغيير الرقم و بعدين نبقى نشوف موضوع العواقب دة:smil15:

ميرسى لمرورك يا كيكى نورتى الموضوع:mus13:*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> دا انا ميرسي يا روكي
> اتمني فعلا اكون كدا في كل حاجه​



*تــــــمام يا نيفين:smile01

أن شاء الله دائما تكونى ناجحة

ميرسى لمرورك يا نيفين و نورتى الموضوع:mus13:​*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا يا روكي العب في حته تانيه غير دي :999:
> احنا واثقين في الزعيم وعارفينه كويس قوي :smil12:
> بس اخرج انت منها :t32:
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا نيفين دانا بس حبيت أنصحة علشان مصلحتكو:ura1:

يلا مش مشكلة بئة أنتو حــــرين فى رئيس الحزب بتاعكو انا بس حبيت اهدى النفوس:smile01 
هههههههههه​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



esther قال:


> كان لازم يا روكى تكون اخرك 3 لانك فعلا محبوب من الكل



*شكرا ليكى يا أسزر على كلامك الجميل دة:big35:​*


----------



## ارووجة (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



> بــ (4) : دلوع
> 
> والتاني
> 
> بــ (0) : وحيد



هو صح بس يمكن صدفة مو اكتر  لانو مو نحنا اللي منختار شو يكون رقم الموبايل او عالقليلة الرقم النهائي ممم
وميرسي عالموضوووع اخي


----------



## asula (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

حلو كثير انا اخر رقم هو 4
هههههههههههه انا دلوعععععععععععع:blush2:
شكرا كثير والرب ينور حياتك[/CENTER]​


----------



## nnnnnh (15 يوليو 2008)

بقا كدة انا حسودة اخص عليكو انا ما خبيش عنكو في حاجة من دي بس يعني لذيذة ومهضومة بس على العموم ميرسي على الشتيمة دي :smil15::new6:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



ارووجة قال:


> هو صح بس يمكن صدفة مو اكتر  لانو مو نحنا اللي منختار شو يكون رقم الموبايل او عالقليلة الرقم النهائي ممم
> وميرسي عالموضوووع اخي



*دانتى المفروض تقولى ان الموضوع مش صدفة يا اروجة لان الارقام كلها جاية فى صالحك:new6:
ههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا أرووجة و نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



asula قال:


> حلو كثير انا اخر رقم هو 4
> هههههههههههه انا دلوعععععععععععع:blush2:
> شكرا كثير والرب ينور حياتك[/CENTER]​




*طب تمــــــــام يا اسولة:fun_lol:

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا أسولة و نورتى الموضوع​*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



nnnnnh قال:


> بقا كدة انا حسودة اخص عليكو انا ما خبيش عنكو في حاجة من دي بس يعني لذيذة ومهضومة بس على العموم ميرسي على الشتيمة دي :smil15::new6:



*ههههههههههههههه

لا شتيمة اية الحل بسيط ولعى فى النمرة:fun_lol:

ميرسى لمرورك الاجمل و نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## برناديت (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*

انا انتهى برقم 6 يعنى نشيطة ميرسى اوى على الموضوع الرائع دة ياروكى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: <<<<اعرف شخصيتك من رقــ،ـ،ـم موبايلك>>>>*



برناديت قال:


> انا انتهى برقم 6 يعنى نشيطة ميرسى اوى على الموضوع الرائع دة ياروكى



*تمام يا برناديت

:mus13:ميرسى لمرورك الجميل دة و نورتى الموضوع:mus13:*​


----------



## maze2008 (15 يوليو 2008)

معليش يا nnnnnh الحال من بعضه لاتواسينى ولا بواسيكى ارمى الموبيل احسن حل


----------



## erenymagdy (31 مارس 2009)

:crying::crying:               ايه ده انا اخر رقمى 1 يبقى انانية

لا انا مش انانية:110105no44:
وبعدين انا عندى رقم تانى واخرة 2 يبقى اجتماعية ازاى وانا فى نفس الوقت انانية:11_12_13[1]:


----------



## god love 2011 (31 مارس 2009)

_         بــ (4) : دلوع
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
خالص
مش دلوعه
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​ _​


----------



## nosa adel (31 مارس 2009)

*انا رقم 5 : سعيد
يارب دايما ههههههههه
ميرسى يا روكى الموضوع جميل​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

رقم 5


----------



## مريم12 (7 مارس 2010)

*شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*


*ذا كان ينتهي بــ (0) : وحيد 

إذاكان ينتهي بــ (1) : أناني


إذا كان ينتهي بــ (2) : اجتماعي


إذاكان ينتهي بــ (3) : محبوب


إذا كان ينتهي بــ (4) : دلوع


إذا كانينتهي بــ (5) : سعيد


إذا كان ينتهي بــ (6) : نشيط


إذا كان ينتهي بــ (7) : كريم


إذا كان ينتهي بــ 8 : حسود




إذا كان ينتهي بــ (9): ناجح*

منقول للامانة​


----------



## نونوس14 (7 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

*اذا كان ينتهي بــ (0) : وحيد*
*من اولها كده*
*انتى عارفة ان انا داخلة ولا ايه*
*هههههههههه*
*مااااااااشى *
*ميرسى يا مريومة موضوع حلو*


----------



## مريم12 (7 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

*ههههههههه
طبعا يا بنتى
هههههه
ميررسى يا قمر
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (7 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

إذا كان ينتهي بــ 8 : حسود
يارب سلام
بس انا مش كده بامانه
هههههههههه
شكرا للموضوع الجميل ده
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## مريم12 (7 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

*ميرررسى جدا لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## MATTEW (7 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

*ايه ده انا طلعت 5 سعيد 

بس مش باين ههههههههههه


شكرا ليكي علي الموضوع الظريف *


----------



## مريم12 (7 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

*ميرررسى لمرورك مستر فادى
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

هههههههههههههه
مش صحيح انا مش حسود
شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

*أنا بينتهى ........ رقم موبايلى  بــ ....................


مش هقولك


هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (8 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

* إذا كان ينتهي بــ (9): ناجح


تمااااااام خالص
ميرســـــى كتير
*


----------



## Mason (8 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

_ميرسى يا قمر _
_على الموضوع_
_الجــــــــــــمـــــــــــــيـــــــــــل_​


----------



## john2 (11 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

*موضوع رائع
شكرا مريم​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

*

جميل  يا مريم

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

أحم..

أنا بقول أغير رقم موبايلى أحسن 

هههههه

ثانكس يامريومة على الموضوع 

بس مش هقولك رقمى أخره كام:gy0000:​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

5 سعيد

هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا مريم للموضوع​


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

*إذا كان ينتهي بــ (4) : دلوع
دا على اساس ايه يعنى الخط الاول ولا التانى و التالت 

*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*

إذا كان ينتهي بــ (7) : كريم

مرسي للموضوع يا قمر


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*



elamer1000 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> مش صحيح انا مش حسود
> شكررررررررررررررا



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا الامير
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*



النهيسى قال:


> *أنا بينتهى ........ رقم موبايلى  بــ ....................
> 
> 
> مش هقولك
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا استاذنا
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*



nerooo_jesus قال:


> * إذا كان ينتهي بــ (9): ناجح
> 
> 
> تمااااااام خالص
> ...



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا نيرو
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*



++meso++ قال:


> _ميرسى يا قمر _
> _على الموضوع_
> _الجــــــــــــمـــــــــــــيـــــــــــل_​



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا ميسو
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*



john2 قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> شكرا مريم​*



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا جون
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*



كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> جميل  يا مريم
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا كليمو
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*



coptic marmar قال:


> أحم..
> 
> أنا بقول أغير رقم موبايلى أحسن
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههه
نورتى يا عسولة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*



tasoni queena قال:


> 5 سعيد
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا مريم للموضوع​



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا تاسونى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*



apsoti قال:


> *إذا كان ينتهي بــ (4) : دلوع
> دا على اساس ايه يعنى الخط الاول ولا التانى و التالت
> 
> *



*هههههههههههههههههه
الرابع ههههههههه
ميررررسى يا قمر
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2010)

*رد: شوف حظك من رقم موبايلك*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> إذا كان ينتهي بــ (7) : كريم
> 
> مرسي للموضوع يا قمر



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا ملكة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2010)

*



بــ (4) : دلوع

أنقر للتوسيع...

**طول عمري ههههههههههه*​


----------

